# countdown clock



## bilgerat (Jul 12, 2016)

few years ago someone posted a countdown clock for the opening of bow season, I tried but cant find one I could get to post up, anybody better at computing wanna try? I liked knowing how much time I have left to get in shooting shape and all my stuff ready. actually started shooting last night and man do I need to practice!!!


----------



## chefrific (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bilgerat (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey admins, make this a sticky please


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 12, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2016)

59 days til ill 3 feel the pain .....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2016)

I have new places set up and all my shooting lanes have been cut for a while. I'm soooo READY !


----------



## Tony p (Jul 13, 2016)

8 more pay checks !!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tony p said:


> 8 more pay checks !!!



That's a good way to look at it. Ha Ha


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 14, 2016)

Actually need to add about 7 hours to the clock. Can't hunt them at midnight. That's right. I just added time to our "crack" addiction.


----------



## chefrific (Jul 14, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> Actually need to add about 7 hours to the clock. Can't hunt them at midnight. That's right. I just added time to our "crack" addiction.



You guys don't climb up in your stand at midnight on opening day?  
Good point, I edited it for 7am opening day.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 19, 2016)

bump. 2 more light bills. have i noticed the sun creeping back to the south, or is it just me?


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 20, 2016)

I know Im ready for some cooler weather


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 22, 2016)

dixiecutter said:


> bump. 2 more light bills. have i noticed the sun creeping back to the south, or is it just me?



2 more truck payments


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 26, 2016)

Hate to say this but it is only 20 days til season on this side of the river!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 26, 2016)

It's 100 degrees outside. Kinda hard for me to get excited until temps get below atleast 90&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 27, 2016)

kevincox said:


> It's 100 degrees outside. Kinda hard for me to get excited until temps get below atleast 90��



I worked in it all summer acclimatizing. Sittn in the tree sipping iced tea is a cool breeze compared to sittn on those hot asphalt shingles. Just turn me loose !


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 27, 2016)

Jim Boyd said:


> Hate to say this but it is only 20 days til season on this side of the river!



I will be on your side of the river this year hunting in august for the first time. I had rather be hot up in a tree than hot at work any day.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't wait to climb in a tree on opening afternoon.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 27, 2016)

yeap. got dark a touch earlier last night. football teams starting to practice. august is always a tough month.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 3, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 9, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Can't wait to climb in a tree on opening afternoon.



Opening  Morning.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 9, 2016)

Less than a month!!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 9, 2016)

Almost


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

29 days.....wow. can't wait!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 13, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 20, 2016)

Getting closer


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 24, 2016)

Gettin there!!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't get here fast enough!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 25, 2016)

Hot dog, only 16 more days !


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 25, 2016)

Woo Hoo..
We have a cold front here in north Florida/ South Georgia..it's only 85 today!!!

15 more days..that's nuts!!


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 27, 2016)

Getting closer!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 27, 2016)

TICK> TICK> TICK



Come On Man, Hurry up and get here!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy guacamole Batman. Its only 13 more days !


----------



## Slowmow24 (Aug 29, 2016)

*bump


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 29, 2016)

Come on 8 more days of work


----------



## chefrific (Aug 31, 2016)

Single digits!  It's close.
I don't know who is more excited.  Me or the mosquitoes that will make it past my thermacell.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 5, 2016)

Won't be long now.......


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep two more days of work and on vacation.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 5, 2016)

This is the magic week.......where all your bucks change patterns and do everything backwards than what they've done for the last 60 days.  My big deer was on camera Saturday and Sunday cruising in broad daylight out in the horse pastures.  He won't come this week.  They do it every year this same week.  Good luck to all.


----------



## cr00241 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> This is the magic week.......where all your bucks change patterns and do everything backwards than what they've done for the last 60 days.  My big deer was on camera Saturday and Sunday cruising in broad daylight out in the horse pastures.  He won't come this week.  They do it every year this same week.  Good luck to all.



You are 100% correct! The one deer I want has been cruising by my stand between 7-9am, 12-2pm and last two hours of daylight. He will go nocturnal this weekend.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 6, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> This is the magic week.......where all your bucks change patterns and do everything backwards than what they've done for the last 60 days.  My big deer was on camera Saturday and Sunday cruising in broad daylight out in the horse pastures.  He won't come this week.  They do it every year this same week.  Good luck to all.



I hope so, all my shooters disappeared over a month ago.     ...Like the rat said when the man stepped on its tail. It wont be long now !


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 7, 2016)

Main deer on my target list had started showing up at first light. Now completely disappeared from the face of the earth. 

Still, I'll be out there Saturday hoping for a shot (Thermacell running (man there's a lot of water in our woods after Hermine)).


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 7, 2016)

Work has never drug on this slow.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm gonna go out and sit tonight and glass from 7pm til dark and see what's wandering out by my stands.  Luckily, on my horse farm, I can glass all three stands from one spot.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 7, 2016)

1 more 12 hour day to go. Come on... Im happier then a kittin under a leaky cow...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 8, 2016)

Clocking in for the last time. Good luck everyone this weekend. Be safe!


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33 (Sep 9, 2016)

T


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it bed time yet


----------



## chris41081 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zero! The clock says zero! Good luck today guys and gals. I'm loading the truck


----------

